# 1 year for General!



## cheffjapman (Jun 8, 2017)

We’ve come a long way in that year. He is a big dog with an even bigger personality. The way he treats me and my wife differently cracks me up. He is a pest at times (to the other dogs), but is a sweetheart all the time. 

The morning the SPCA “found” him. He had been thrown over the fence in the middle of the night. 









The first thing he did when we got home was run around the yard and roll in the grass. 









He loves his friends!

















I think he’s happy with us!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

He is stunning! Happy 1st year big guy <3


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh my, what an awesome progress. He looks very General-y. Wishing you many happy years ahead together!


----------

